# Slab leak.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This was quite an interesting job. Its not finished. This lovely couple paid some guy on the side to add a walk in tile shower. This side guy roughed in the drain, added a valve, and did the tile work. He charged them 5k. Flat rate?
2 months later, side guy cannot be reached. Look at the pics below, and I think they will tell the rest of the story.:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

*More pics.*

Here are some other pics of this fine craftsmanship. Oh, and the leak was from the jackhass hitting it with a jackhammer, that the HO went and rented for him.:laughing:

Here you will see some fine cpvc to copper work, And nice grout work on the clean tile job, and the 7/8 sheet rock he used instead of greenboard, and no dura rock or cement of any kind.:laughing: His mudbase for his shower is only about 1" thick. They wont give me the guys name for some reason.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Not at all questioning your work but it looks like the pipe was hit with the jackhammer which I know it didn't or else you would not have uploaded it. How did you fid it, and how do ypu suppose it got damaged like that from the get go?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I was fast on the draw. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Greenboard is no longer sold here. Those joints should have been brazed. Nice job!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They aren't giving you a name cuz they did it :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We can soft solder under slab in FL :001_tongue:



TheMaster said:


> Greenboard is no longer sold here. Those joints should have been brazed. Nice job!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is that solder I see on that repair under the slab...:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Greenboard is no longer sold here. Those joints should have been brazed. Nice job!



I did braze them, with some godd ol 50/50.:laughing: Insurance company would not pay to have that line re routed through the ceiling. Had to repair it. Usually i will abandon them.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

When you disturb the soil under a slab you should tell the H.O to call their termite bond company if they have one so it can be re-treated. Just a tip.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I did braze them, with some godd ol 50/50.:laughing: Insurance company would not pay to have that line re routed through the ceiling. Had to repair it. Usually i will abandon them.


Do they allow lead TOO? :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think he could have used a few more couplings on that cpvc.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> We can soft solder under slab in FL :001_tongue:


"can" doesn't mean "should"....BTW would codebook do you guys use? That would be the first time i would ever hear of soldering being allowed under a slab for any reason. Rock betta pray it dont leak.....or you hafta buy them a new shower if it does.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Were you working for the insurance company directly? Or were you working for the HO, who was going to get reimbursement from the ins?



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I did braze them, with some godd ol 50/50.:laughing: Insurance company would not pay to have that line re routed through the ceiling. Had to repair it. Usually i will abandon them.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What about the female to male transition on that. Also, couldnt get a pic of it, but there are 1/2" female adapter sharkbites at the valve inlets. I am pretty sure one of those sharkbites has a st. 90 stuck in it. I am going to break the news to them tomorrow that all that garbage needs to come out. There was only so much bad news i was willing to give them today.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Give me a reason not to.



TheMaster said:


> "can" doesn't mean "should"....BTW would codebook do you guys use? That would be the first time i would ever hear of soldering being aloowed under a slab for any reason.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Were you working for the insurance company directly? Or were you working for the HO, who was going to get reimbursement from the ins?



Directly with the INs. company. They are a local company and will hand me the check as soon as I hand them the invoice. Price goes up everytime i look at those pictures.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My house was roughed in that way. stick copper, and 90s, and a bunch of connectors.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you ever have problems with them beating you down on the price afterwards?



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Directly with the INs. company. They are a local company and will hand me the check as soon as I hand them the invoice. Price goes up everytime i look at those pictures.:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

that job deserves a RED TAG !!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Give me a reason not to.


What code do you follow and I prolly can give you TWO. Under a slab wouldn't you want the strongest joint possible? I do.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It is not required by code in florida to braze. Unless there is going to be 450F steam going thru those lines I could care less if it's brazed vs soldered.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Have at it bud. Let me know : http://ecodes.citation.com/cgi-exe/.../ST/fl/index.htm&CFID=628939&CFTOKEN=82106216



TheMaster said:


> What code do you follow and I prolly can give you TWO. Under a slab wouldn't you want the strongest joint possible? I do.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> What code do you follow and I prolly can give you TWO. Under a slab wouldn't you want the strongest joint possible? I do.


Do you think that copper joint is weaker that say, I dunno, 
ALL THOSE THOUSANDS OF CPVC JOINTS UNDER ALL THESE HOMES THESE DAYS??????:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Give me a reason not to.


Give a reason anyone ever would...:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen a solder joint blow out under a slab (unless it was a cold solder). If it ain't broke, why fix it?

I'll tell ya what I do pull outta slab every day is pipe damaged from oil base flux residue left in the lines. And to a lesser extent, un-reamed pipe ends. But soft solder? Nope, never had a problem.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Do you think that copper joint is weaker that say, I dunno,
> ALL THOSE THOUSANDS OF CPVC JOINTS UNDER ALL THESE HOMES THESE DAYS??????:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Faster, cheaper, easier to repair............just to name a few.



slickrick said:


> Give a reason anyone ever would...:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Faster, cheaper, easier to repair............just to name a few.


You said it, I didn't...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

And??



slickrick said:


> You said, it I didn't...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hes just sayin is all.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> And??


I am not trying to offend, I am just kind of shocked .. A brazed joint is almost as strong as the original pipe. Does not take any longer. And I have ran into leaking soldered joints under a slab more than once. This is a place where there is no room for cheaper or faster.. Just my opinion Please don't be offended.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You must have corrosive soils that attack 50/50 solder. That does not occur here.

There are literally millions of homes in Fl with soft soldered joints underground that have never had a failure (the pipe itself is a different story though)

If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> They aren't giving you a name cuz they did it :laughing:


 or the brother in law.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> You must have corrosive soils that attack 50/50 solder. That does not occur here.
> 
> There are literally millions of homes in Fl with soft soldered joints underground that have never had a failure (the pipe itself is a different story though)
> 
> If it aint broke don't fix it.


50/50 has lead in it. Do they still allow it in Fl?.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

nope



slickrick said:


> 50/50 has lead in it. Do they still allow it in Fl?.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He was just kidding about the 50/50. I know he'd never use that :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I was joking about the 50/50. Jesus, tough crowd in here tonight. LOL


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm Just sayin'...:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just for that, The invoice just went up a benji.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech is correct about Fl code allowing solder joints under slabs. I didn't see where it prohibited any kinda joints under a slab. The Fl plumbing code doesn't seem to be complete. Looks like even cpvc joints can be made under the slab. I dunno looks like sombody skipped over a section when writting it. I still would have brazed those joints. Simply because its stronger and its in a very very inacessable location to say the least.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That shower wont last that long TM, if they use the same guy they used last time on the tile.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Protech is correct about Fl code allowing solder joints under slabs. I didn't see where it prohibited any kinda joints under a slab. The Fl plumbing code doesn't seem to be complete. Looks like even cpvc joints can be made under the slab. I dunno looks like sombody skipped over a section when writting it. I still would have brazed those joints. Simply because its stronger and its in a very very inacessable location to say the least.


Maybe he's putting an access panel there. Like an a/c grill

I was being sarcastic


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Maybe he's putting an access panel there. Like an a/c grill


 Might would be a good idea


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Give me a reason not to.


 
I knew that was comming..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The only thing we really worry about with our water piping here is old galvinized pipe under all the really older homes or should I say the home owners do cause it makes us money but what our problem in Florida now is the minerals in our aquifer eating away at our copper, hence the need now for pex and cpvc. Never had it to actually uspet a solder joint, tho I'm no scientist either.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> The only thing we really worry about with our water piping here is old galvinized pipe under all the really older homes or should I say the home owners do cause it makes us money but what our problem in Florida now is the minerals in our aquifer eating away at our copper, hence the need now for pex and cpvc. Never had it to actually uspet a solder joint, tho I'm no scientist either.


We are starting to have a lot of problems with copper here also. Bad problems on well water and some rural water systems. Some yrs back a salesman tried to sell me on a magnesium (sp) anode installed at the service meter. he said they were being used on most systems in Fl. was that true?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He is feeding you a load.

Chlorine, acid and flux are what kill copper here. A CPS isn't going to help out against the last 2.



slickrick said:


> We are starting to have a lot of problems with copper here also. Bad problems on well water and some rural water systems. Some yrs back a salesman tried to sell me on a magnesium (sp) anode installed at the service meter. he said they were being used on most systems in Fl. was that true?


----------

